# goodbye cornwall



## keithy (Jun 25, 2008)

who else has had to say goodbye to cornwall? were you glad? I am really confused about how I feel about this one


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2008)

Many of us "up north" are desperate to spend as much time there as possible and curse the distance to it - mind you that isn't the same as *living *there.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 25, 2008)

keithy said:


> who else has had to say goodbye to cornwall? were you glad? I am really confused about how I feel about this one



why did you have to leave?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2008)

running away from an admirer ?


----------



## keithy (Jun 25, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> running away from an admirer ?






I just have to leave because I've finished uni and had cancelled my contract on house early to move back with bloke. we're not together now but I've spent all my money on putting on my degree show so can't afford to stay anyway.


----------



## Epico (Jun 25, 2008)

Had a good childhood, but as soon as I knew there were other places in the UK I wanted to leave.

Made a mistake in moving back after uni, ended up spending 18 months longer than expected.

I can see why others like it, but can't see myself ever living there again - not unless I'm a millionaire & don't have to work.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 25, 2008)

Epico said:


> Had a good childhood, but as soon as I knew there were other places in the UK I wanted to leave.
> 
> Made a mistake in moving back after uni, ended up spending 18 months longer than expected.
> 
> I can see why others like it, but can't see myself ever living there again - not unless I'm a millionaire & don't have to work.



Freelance so your work comes in from outside cornwall works nicely  

Assuming the work keeps coming of course


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 25, 2008)

keithy said:


> I just have to leave because I've finished uni and had cancelled my contract on house early to move back with bloke. we're not together now but I've spent all my money on putting on my degree show so can't afford to stay anyway.



My sympathies. Nice place Cornwall, don't think I could live there though as I'd miss the city too much and would have to travel too far to get back to it.


----------



## Geri (Jun 25, 2008)

BlackArab said:


> My sympathies. Nice place Cornwall, don't think I could live there though as I'd miss the city too much and would have to travel too far to get back to it.



There's always Truro! They even have TK Maxx there.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 27, 2008)

Geri said:


> There's always Truro! They even have TK Maxx there.



Nice


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 27, 2008)

yeh, cornwall, dead funny.......


----------



## Voley (Jul 4, 2008)

I grew up right at the very end of Cornwall (Land's End) but moved away when I was 18. I absolutely hated the place by then. It was a great place to be a kid but a dire one to be a teenager. It's not much fun down here if 1. You're into seeing loads of live music and 2. You don't surf.

But after 10 years in London, and watching Streatham get visibly more aggressive I decided to come back. I've lived abroad in the meantime but I love living here now - countryside's out of this world, the place has a very relaxed feel and the pubs are some of the best in Britain. Still a bit of a dearth of decent music but that doesn't bother me as much as it once would've done.

So I've had different feelings about the place too, keithy, but right now I think it's a fine bit of the world. I'd be sad if I had to leave.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 26, 2008)

i lived there for 18 months and have just moved back up to the midlands. got made redundant and not alot of options down htere and with a mortgage to pay not much option but to leave. i enjoyed it but had a funny old time with the people (or more to the point the bitch that i lived next door to). its left a bitter taste in mouth and not sure i'd want to live there again.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jul 28, 2008)

We're hoping to move down there in the next year or so.


----------



## cesare (Jul 28, 2008)

I've only ever holidayed there but I'm always sad to leave, tis one of my favouritest places in the UK


----------



## Maidmarian (Jul 28, 2008)

cesare said:


> I've only ever holidayed there but I'm always sad to leave, tis one of my favouritest places in the UK



Yay ! Come & stay !


----------



## two sheds (Jul 28, 2008)

Maidmarian said:


> Yay ! Come & stay !



You'll have to take your place in the queue I'm afraid, Cesare has at least two invitations for places to stay next time she's down here.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 28, 2008)

One in, one out. Seems a good policy to me.


----------



## cesare (Jul 28, 2008)

Maidmarian said:


> Yay ! Come & stay !





two sheds said:


> You'll have to take your place in the queue I'm afraid, Cesare has at least two invitations for places to stay next time she's down here.



Hurray! 

Any offers for the last week of August or the first week in September


----------



## Maidmarian (Jul 29, 2008)

We've booked a cottage from Aug 30th to Sept 6th in Penzance -----


----------



## Voley (Jul 29, 2008)

Good time to come, then, mm. 

Things have quietened down a bit and we sometimes get a nice bit of weather into September. 

Just before the Summer rush and just after it are my favourite times down here.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep --- we came down for the same week last year (iyswim) , it was fairly quiet & the weather was perfect.


----------

